# Need for Speed The Run am PC mit Gamepad



## aliriza (7. Dezember 2011)

Hai, 

habe grade von kollegen das spiel ausgeliehen und habe festgestellt das man garnicht mit dem "GAMEPAD / Joypad" zocken kann.

Nur mit Tastatur oder halt profi ausrüstung mit lenkrad und bremse+gas pedale.

Könnt ihr mir sagen ob es wirklich nicht möglich ist mit einem normalen Gamepad zu spielen ? Wenn ja wie und wenn nicht wird es ein Patch geben mit dem es möglich ist ?

Gibt es denn schon überhaupt ein patch für das Spiel ?


danke

Grüße
aliriza


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (8. Dezember 2011)

also ich kan das game ohne probleme mit meinem xbox 360 wireless controller am Pc zocken.

von daher versteh ich dein Problem nicht.


----------



## Jonny2268 (8. Dezember 2011)

Hy, aliriza!

Hatte das Problem mit meinem Logitech auch. Downloade Dir den  " x360_emulator_3.0.2 " aus dem Inet. Einfach alle Dateien in den Installordner von The Run reinentpacken, vor dem Spielstart 
die XInput.exe starten und schon hast Du ein XBox_360 Controller, den Du dir manuell nach Vorlieben einstellen kannst.

Funktioniert. Viel Spaß.


----------



## KatanaxXx (8. Dezember 2011)

Hi

Die Steuerung funktioniert mit XBox 360 Pad einwandfrei, da muss man nix mehr konfigurieren.
Was ich allerdings festgestellt habe, hat das Spiel extreme Probleme wenn man Gamepad + Lenkrad gleichzeitig angeschlossen hat.
Da fällt die Steuerung am Gamepad anders aus, als sie eigentlich sein sollte 

Es wird höchste Zeit für ein Update für das Spiel!



mfg


----------



## aliriza (8. Dezember 2011)

hai..

ich hab so ein noname ding von techsolo...aber ich werde es mal sofort ausprobieren mit diesem X360 Emulator und berichten ob es geklappt hat


----------



## aliriza (8. Dezember 2011)

kanns du mir ein link schicken vom download ?


----------



## Exception (11. Dezember 2011)

XBOX360 Controller Emulator v3.0 - ToCA EDIT


----------



## joerk-joachim (19. Dezember 2011)

läuft einwandfrei mit  xbox 360 wireless controller am Pc. Aber vorsicht für drei Monitorspieler, Spiel läuft nur auf zwei Monitor einer bleibt schwarz.


----------

